# Laufrad mit Sitzhöhe <30cm gesucht



## Hardtail-GK (26. September 2019)

Hi,

der Nachwuchs gibt deutlich zu verstehen, dass er auch mal gerne laufradeln möchte, leider ist er ganz der Papa (also klein  und kommt selbst beim kleinsten Puky noch nicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden. Da er schon seit Monaten sicher läuft wollten wir jetzt nicht das weitere Wachstum abwarten und suchen gerade ein Laufrad mit einer Sitzhöhe von deutlich unter 30cm (ich denke, 25 könnte jetzt oder wenigstens bald passen).

Hat da jemand zufällig eine Idee? Hatten schon in den üblichen Testheftchen geschaut, weil uns auch das Thema Schadstoffbelastung wichtig ist, aber dort war keines der Räder kleiner als 29cm Sitzhöhe.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2019)

Wie schaut es denn mit der Vorstufe zum Laufrad von Puky aus? Dem Puky Wutsch? Wurde von unseren und den Kindern in der Kita sehr gerne angenommen! 

Ich weiß ist noch kein richtiges Laufrad aber schon Mal Anfang wenn der Nachwuchs unbedingt will 










						PUKY® Kinder-Rutscher Wutsch® » JAKO-O
					

Die Vorstufe zum Laufrad - bei JAKO-O ♥ best for kids ✓ nachhaltige Qualität ✓ durchdachte Funktion ✓ ausgewählte Produkte: Jetzt bestellen!




					www.jako-o.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (26. September 2019)

Der Wutsch war (und ist) bei uns quer durch die Familie auch überall im Einsatz gewesen. Alle Kids haben das Teil sehr gern gefahren.

Bevor ein echtes Laufrad passt, ist das eine gute Alternative und ein prima Einstieg ins Thema Mobilität.

Vom Pukilino würde ich die Finger lassen, das Teil lohnt nicht. Genau wie Bobbycars und ähnlicher Kram.

kc85


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. September 2019)

Danke, aber der Wutsch ist leider nicht mehr interessant. Wurde 3-4 Monaten gefahren, seit ein paar Wochen wird aber (mehr oder weniger vehement) auf ein Laufrad verwiesen.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2019)

31cm 








						Vitus Nippy Superlight Balance Bike | Chain Reaction
					

Vitus Nippy Superlight Balance Bike - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				



Ab 82 cm Größe





						woom™ children's bikes – for the love of cycling
					

woom™ designs bikes to suit children's needs: ✓Ergonomic ✓Clever ✓Ultralight ➤ Find out more now!




					woombikes.com
				




Was kleineres finde ich auf die schnelle nicht 

Das Virus macht den Eindruck mit einem kürzeren Sattel eventuell noch einen tieferen Einstieg möglich zu machen.


----------



## kc85 (26. September 2019)

Ich fürchte, da ist noch etwas Geduld angesagt.

kc85


----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. September 2019)

@delphi1507  Danke - das Vitus wär wieder zu groß (Sitzhöhe 31cm), aber das Woom würde auf dem Papier (Sitzhohe 25cm) passen. Leider ultrateuer (3x soviel wie ein Puky) und unnötige Features wie eine Bremse (gut, die kann man demontieren). Selbst auf eBay ist aktuell das günstigste Angebot noch 140 Euro .
@kc85 Das versuchen wir grad beizubringen: Geduld


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> @delphi1507  Danke - das Vitus wär wieder zu groß (Sitzhöhe 31cm), aber das Woom würde auf dem Papier (Sitzhohe 25cm) passen. Leider ultrateuer (3x soviel wie ein Puky) und unnötige Features wie eine Bremse (gut, die kann man demontieren). Selbst auf eBay ist aktuell das günstigste Angebot noch 140 Euro .
> @kc85 Das versuchen wir grad beizubringen: Geduld


Das Wom ist das geld aber wert und lässt sich mit kaum Verlust weiterverkaufen! 
Und die Bremse ist alles andere als unnötig! 
Glaub mir! Und gleich so montieren das sie auf der richtigen Seite ist! Puky z.b. verbaut die auf der falschen Seite... Was später bei der umgewöhnung eventuell Probleme macht. 

Vor allem erleichtert es den Umstieg auf ein richtiges Rad später! 

Ich kann dir gerne Mal per PN ein Video zukommen lassen was mein kurzer gegen Ende der Nutzungsdauer(mit 2-2 1/2) mit seinem kokua veranstaltet hat und wie er heute mir 4jahren auf dem 16" Rad unterwegs ist. Übrigens ist er mit 2 1/2 auf selbiges gewechselt...


----------



## Kwietsch (26. September 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Das versuchen wir grad beizubringen: Geduld



Vergiss es!


----------



## Tich (26. September 2019)

Ich kann delphi nur beipflichten und eine ganz klare Empfehlung fürs Woom 1 aussprechen. Out of the box das Laufrad mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und sehr, sehr gutem Wiederverkaufswert. Meiner hat von ca. 21 Monaten bis ca. 40 Monaten (zuletzt auf dem Pumptrack, im Skatepark und mehr oder weniger wurzeligen Trails) sehr viel Können und Vertrauen in selbiges auf zwei Rädern erworben und fährt jetzt mit dem Woom 2, u.A. mit Abschleppseil für steilere Anstiege, immer größere Touren mit immer mehr Wald- und Trailanteil mit dem Papa! 
Das Woom 2 hat er mit ca. 34 Monaten bekommen und fast ein halbes Jahr beide gerne genutzt, jetzt ist aber die vorliebe ganz klar beim größeren Bike, weil "pumpen" nur mit Pedalen geht.


----------



## nik (26. September 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe damals bei unserem Puky LRm kurzer Hand das Sitzrohr gekürzt. Es verjüngt sich zur Sattelklemme und ist dort durchgehend geschlitzt. Daher kannst du es dort einige cm kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (27. September 2019)

strider laufrad hat 28 cm sitzhoehe.
keine superqualitat, aber bei uns sind 2 kinder gerne drauf gefahren, ist sehr leicht.
meine beiden sind auch eher kurz, daher das strider, damals gab es noch nichts kuerzeres.
und bei 79€ die es damals gekostet hat, echt ok.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (27. September 2019)

@delphi1507
@Tich
Danke für das weitere Feedback zum Woom. Das mit dem guten Wiederverkaufswert scheint zu stimmen, wenn man sich die eBay-Anzeigen anschaut. Bremse wäre ich aktuell trotzdem nicht für nach Internetstudium, das wäre dann aber sicher was für später.

Eine Frage aber noch: es wird immer erwähnt, dass Lenker und Sattel höhenverstellbar sein sollen. Das ist ja beim Woom 1 nicht der Fall, war das bei euren Sprösslingen irgendwie ein Problem?

Weiter gefunden habe ich ganz zufällig folgendes Laufrad - Sitzhöhe ab 26cm. Hat natürlich auch ein paar Nachteile (wie insgesamt geringe Sitzhöfe, Lenkeinschlagbegrenzung) aber dafür ein auch ein niedriges Gesamtgewicht. Und immerhin wirbt der Hersteller mit "giftfrei" - den Wahrheitsgehalt oder Umfang solcher Bekundungen lassen wir mal im Raum stehen 

@nik
@giant_r
Danke auch für eure Rückmeldung. Das mit dem Sattelrohr ist ne Option, mal schauen was der Familienrat sagt. Strider würde ich aber wieder ausschließen, ich denke es sollte schon eher Richtung 25cm gehen.


----------



## ChrissiF (27. September 2019)

Warum sollte der Sattel beim Woom nicht höhenverstellbar sein?
Wir hatten ein Puky mit Bremse (meiner Meinung nach unentbehrlich) und haben das am Anfang tiefer gelegt... Zwei Flacheisen mit zwei Löchern und dadurch die Achse etwas höher gesetzt. Dadurch kann man eigentlich jedes Laufrad, sofern es Sattel und Rahmen zulassen etwas tiefer legen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> @delphi1507
> @Tich
> Bremse wäre ich aktuell trotzdem nicht für nach Internetstudium, das wäre dann aber sicher was für später.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht was du zur Bremse gelesen hast, bei mir sind 2 Kinder super damit klar gekommen, am Anfang nutzen sie die eh nicht später aber schon... Und stören tut sie in keinem Fall..
Warum sollte der Sattel nicht höhenverstellbar sein? 
Sobald man am Lenker die Höhe verändern muss, passt meist eh die nächste Rad Größe und macht dann auch mehr Sinn... 

Lass die Finger vom Holzlaufrad, unsere waren davon überhaupt nicht begeistert, vor allem die zu enge Begrenzung des Lenkeinschlag störte extrem, da gibt es deutlich bessere und sinnvollere Varianten!


----------



## Aldetruller (28. September 2019)

Wir hatten zu Beginn das Vitus und Junior war bzw ist begeistert. Startete mit ca 16 Monaten damit die ersten Versuche und der Umstieg aufs Supurb war ein Klacks. Das Supurb ist nun regelmäßig auf der BMX BAHN in Betrieb


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. September 2019)

Danke für das weitere Feedback!

Das mit der Bremse (ebenso wie mit verstellbarem Lenker) habe ich entweder in einem Testbericht zu Laufrädern gelesen oder in einem Spezial einer MTB-Zeitschrift (Bike, Mountainbike), genau weiss ich es nicht mehr. Habs mir nur rausgeschrieben. Wenn man danach googled liest man aber auch immer, dass das für 2-3 Jahre alte Kinder eh nichts bringen soll. Sicher, entwicklungstechnisch liegt eh jeder Sprössling anders.

Und vermutlich hab ich es falsch formuliert, wenn ich schreibe das Lenker UND Sattel verstellbar sein sollen. Das Woom hat einen verstellbaren Sattel, klar, aber keinen verstellbaren Lenker .

Vitus ist wie oben beschrieben leider nichts, was wir aktuell suchen.

Für das Woom habe ich mal zwei Läden in der näheren Umgebung ausfindig machen können, da fahren wir mit dem Mini-Schurter mal hin und schauen, wie es ihm gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Danke für das weitere Feedback!
> 
> Das mit der Bremse (ebenso wie mit verstellbarem Lenker) habe ich entweder in einem Testbericht zu Laufrädern gelesen oder in einem Spezial einer MTB-Zeitschrift (Bike, Mountainbike), genau weiss ich es nicht mehr. Habs mir nur rausgeschrieben. Wenn man danach googled liest man aber auch immer, dass das für 2-3 Jahre alte Kinder eh nichts bringen soll. Sicher, entwicklungstechnisch liegt eh jeder Sprössling anders.


Je nach dem wo man liest liest man auch immer noch Rücktritt wäre das non plus ultra...(Ein rein deutsches Phänomen) 

Wie schon geschrieben die Bremse stört zu Anfang nicht und bringt hinten raus sehr wohl was! Und die Kids entscheiden selbst ab wann sie die Bremse nutzen können und wollen...


----------



## Chillischote (2. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

Also wir haben das gleiche Problem (gehabt)...
Sohn wollte Laufradln mit 75 cm(ca. 15 Mon) Körpergröße und extra kurzen Beinen.
Das einzig hochwertige und passende ist imo das Frog Tadpole Mini.

Ich habe mich für einen spezielleren Weg entschieden und ein rocky massiv umgebaut auf 24 cm Sitzhöhe.

Der Sattel macht immer ne Menge aus, wenn man hier ein niedrig bauenden, oder nen pivotal oder ne Combo nimmt, sind das meist schon 3 bis 5 cm.

Schönen Gruß

Der Uwe


----------



## Hardtail-GK (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kurz ne Rückmeldung liefern, wie es in unserem Falle weiter ging:

haben ein Pinolino auf ebay ergattert mit min. 23cm Sitzhöhe. Und obwohl nicht angedacht, hat sich Junior das direkt geschnappt und ausprobiert, lief super.
Mittlerweile auf einem Puky LR M angekommen (30cm Sitzhöhe, beide Füße berühren sicher den Boden), mit dem unterschiedlichen Lenkverhalten zwischen Pinolino (aufbaubedingte Einschlagsbegrenzung) und Puky gabs bis auf zwei Umfaller keine Probleme
seit 1-2 Monaten wird auch ein "Pumptrack" ausgiebig befahren und auf die Pedalräder anderer Kinder geschielt

Sprich: wir stehen vor dem neuen Problem, dass unser wirklicher Zwerg (2.5 Jahre / 83cm) nun ein besonders kleines Rad mit Pedalen braucht, aber dazu gibts eine andere Anfrage hier

Nochmals Danke für eure Rückmeldungen zum Laufrad!


----------

